# My DIY Farmhouse Table WIP



## philipellis (Apr 16, 2013)

My wife is a pinterest guru, and found plans for this table at http://ana-white.com/2009/12/plans-farmhouse-table-knock-off-of.html 

We just moved and actually have space for this now. We haven't had a formal dinning room table in 3 years...so I figured I'd go all out and build a table for our new home. 

I have an issue though....and by telling you guys this I'm admitting that I'm a novice when it comes to building anything besides drums...

My table wobbles. I guess all the legs are not exactly the same size? How do I fix this? Just put it where I want it and then put something underneath one of the legs to level it out?

Advise? Help?


----------



## philipellis (Apr 16, 2013)

Decided to go with a Dark Walnut stain.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Two things to consider first is I might be the floor that is out of level so check it in its final resting place before you go and cut anything. Two live with it for a while the way it is, things tend to settle and it takes a short while for this to happen so it could get better or worse let time be a factor just be patient. 

Jerry


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

If the table top is FLAT/STRAIGHT, then turn upside down and measure the legs for comparison. I have lifted one end of the table to near eye level, closed one eye, and sighted down the top to see it there is a twist in the top. You have probably done such. 

Looking good,

Like wood shavings said, allow to sit awhile and see what happens, Gravity works, I know when I fall, LOL.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

looks good...


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Polak (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great!


IH8 Ana-white and Pinterest! How the heck am I supposed to finish my projects when my wife keeps adding to the list?!?!? 

Btw, I did the loft bed from Ana-whites site for our 4yo, he loves it!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There is no such thing as a level garage floor*

So don't go by that, for a wobbling table or bench. :no:

Smith Brother has it right, sight across it to see what you see...then take a straight board or a rip from a plywood edge and lay it across diagonally from corner to corner. See if there is daylight in the center or anywhere. Then raise/shim the lowest leg and see if the daylight goes away. If so, there's your answer.

If it's not bad just put in where it will "live" and shim the leg that's raised off the floor.... OR leave it as is to Settle. I hate a wobbly table and keep shims in my truck for when I go to a restaurant and the table wobbles. :furious: I just excuse myself, get a shim and stick it under the high leg, I also write the name of the restaurant on it and "do not remove."


----------



## philipellis (Apr 16, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I hate a wobbly table and keep shims in my truck for when I go to a restaurant and the table wobbles. :furious: I just excuse myself, get a shim and stick it under the high leg, I also write the name of the restaurant on it and "do not remove."


That works much better than sugar packets!!! I might have to try that out!


----------

